# Tommie Turvey Internship



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Unfortunately, these apprenticeships that the bigger trainers offer can be a disaster or the chance of a lifetime and you won't know until you get there.

One of my students was chosen for an apprenticeship at Equine Affaire with a nationally known Arab trainer. It turned out to be a shocking experience and almost completely negative. None of the kids in the his apprenticeship "program" ever "graduated", they were basically treated as farm hands with a room provided to live in. There was no riding or showing allowed and no instruction. The stable doors were routinely locked up and a lookout posted to make sure no clients came in as he forced horses to the ground and beat them into submission. Virtually every person who tried the "apprenticeship" ended up quitting and going home early. In the years since, that trainer no longer wins championships(he lost his wealthiest client), writes articles in the horse magazines or shows up at big horse events like Equine Affaire. I suspect that word got out about what he was actually doing behind locked doors.

It may be worth your while to take this opportunity though, and it may be the chance of a lifetime. You just won't know until you get there.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I saw him beat a horse with a whip during a live performance because the horse wouldn't lay down. People in the crowd were screaming at him. It was really shocking
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't have experience with him but I know someone who did do his internship and she is phenominal. She knows how to do most of the stuff he can. She is now training her own horses and starting to do events herself. She recommends the experience to everyone she meets. You may find, as she did, that some of his methods don't work with all horses. I think the main one for that is the lay down/sit. But she say his methods do work for most. I have never seen him beat a horse nor her as a student who closely follows his methods.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

He is not a "horse trainer". He is a *showman* that teaches horses tricks. I would avoid such an "apprenticeship". Unless you what to be horse trick trainer. That's not horsemanship to me. Most folks want to have the basics taught to their horses or a specific riding discipline, not tricks. I don't think you will get general or specific horse training from him.

I would say his apprenticeship program would be after a well rounded horseman apprenticeship to add to you base knowledge. Then use the tricks as a selling point for your training/services.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I think any experience is a good experience, and while I'm not really a Tommy Turvey fan (because I do think he's a showman, and personally can think of a few other very good stunt horse trainers that also train good riding horses) there's something to be said for learning variety. 

I did an apprenticeship with showing showmanship QH when I want to focus on ranch or Morgan horses, what I learned let me pick and choose different courses of actions in training other horses. Teaching tricks right now is a big seller. I'm just lucky enough that my clients really don't care who I learned under, just that I can teach their horse safely.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

TT is much more than a trick trainer. He is a phenomenal horseman who trains in other disciplines as well.


----------

